
A high-tech mecca rises to rival Silicon Valley - krupan
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/13/a-high-tech-mecca-rises-to-rival-silicon-valley.html
======
krupan
Mentions Utah-based YC company SimpleCitizen near the end of the article.

